# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Ziel: Surfen/Kiten auf Rgen START: Berlin

## CCC

Hey, ich wrde sofern Wetter (sobald es wieder etwas wrmer ist) und Wind stimmen gegen Ende der Semesterferien gerne fr ein paar Tage (mindestens 2) nach Rgen zum Surfen fahren. Da das ganze alleine nicht so viel Spass macht, wollte ich mal gucken, ob sich hier nicht jemand findet, der Lust htte, mitzufahren. Ich habe ein Auto, dass zwar recht gro ist, doch wahrscheinlich werden beide nur ein Surfbrett mitnehmen knnen, ich habe nmlich keinen Dachgepcktrger. Wir wrden uns die Sprit- und Campingplatzkosten teilen, alle Infos zum Campingplatz (Suhrendorf/Ummanz) findet ihr hier: http://www.ostseecamp-suhrendorf.de/. Das Coole ist halt, dass man das Zelt praktisch direkt ans Wasser stellen kann und dann nicht jeden Tag alles auf- und abbauen muss. Wenn der Wind gnstig steht (Hauptwindrichtung (SW)), kann man theoretisch den ganzen Tag so fahren, dass man nur bis zur Hfte im Wasser steht, fr Kiter ideal. Fr Windsurfer empfiehlt sich ne Weed-Finne (zumindest war das im Sommer von Vorteil, wie es um diese Jahreszeit aussieht, wei ich nicht), ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht zwangslufig notwendig. Wie gesagt, das ganze ist erstmal nur ne Idee und die Auentemperaturen sollten wohl auch mindestens ber 10C steigen und dann msste man halt mal nen Termin abpassen, zu dem viel Wind angekndigt ist, wenn der Wind dann wieder fr mehrere Tage nachlsst, wrden wir halt zurck fahren. Wollte nur erstmal fragen, ob da jemand Interesse hat. Im Auto kann ich leider nur eine weitere Person mit Material mitnehmen, selbst das ist wahrscheinlich schon recht eng. Zu mir vielleicht noch: Ich bin 22, studiere Physik, hre hauptschlich Jimi Hendrix, The Doors usw. , wenn das irgendwie wichtig sein sollte. Am besten studierst du auch, kommst aus Berlin und hast selbst gerade Semesterferien. 
Bei Interesse mailt mir.
*Peace! Janis

----------


## CCC

Hallo, wenn der Wind stimmt, fahre ich an diesem Donnerstag nachmittags (ca. 17 Uhr) nach Suhrendorf, wenn jemand Lust hat, mitzukommen, sollte er sich mglichst schnell per Email bei mir melden. Die Rckfahrt ist windbedingt fr Sonntagvormittag oder Sonntagnachmittag/abend angedacht. Am besten hast du dein eigenes Zelt, in dem du schlafen kannst, ich penne dann im Auto, die Kosten stellen sich ungefhr folgendermaen dar:
 Fahrt: (300km) Rund 2*40 €
Auto+Zelt 3 bernachtungen + Tageskarte (So): 3*(4,10+1,85)+3.80=21.65
Das macht dann fr jeden 40+10.83 = rund 50€ Und noch Geld fr Verpflegung, knnen wir aber ruhig gnstig halten, habe nen kleinen Campingkocher. Wrde mich freuen, wenn jemand Interesse hat, die endgltige Entscheidung wird aber wohl erst am Dienstag oder Mittwoch getroffen und ist von der Wettervorhersage abhngig. mailt mir to: mincer@arcor.de
Gre Janis

----------


## CCC

Hey,
wenn jemand Lust hat, in den Semesterferien nach Ruegen zu fahren, dann kann er mir schreiben. Die wesentlichen Kosten teilen wir uns dann. Ich habe noch keinen bestimmten Zeitraum im Sinn, sondern will einfach abwarten, bis ein paar Tage guter Wind angesagt ist, um dann spontan hoch zu fahren. 
Wuerde mich freuen, wenn jemand Bock drauf hat, die Einzelheiten koennen wir dann ja noch besprechen.. 
Gruesse 
Janis

----------


## tejat

Htte durchaus Interesse den Spot mal auszuprobieren. Wrde mein kleines Brett + Rigg mitnehmen wollen und zum Antesten mal fr ein Wochenende mitkommen. Hatte Dir schon mal eine Mail an die Adresse geschickt, glaube ich.

----------

